# صور



## م.مجدي عليان (29 أكتوبر 2006)

صوررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد حمزه (29 أكتوبر 2006)

ما فائدة هذه الصور هنا في هذا التخصص؟!!!


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (30 أكتوبر 2006)

*الى مهندس الفلزات*



مهندس فلزات قال:


> ما فائدة هذه الصور هنا في هذا التخصص؟!!!





مع احترامي الشديد
انت مهندس فلزات شو بفهمك مهندسين النفط شو لب تخصصهم........
و بالاخص مهندسي التفتيش في ارامكو و سابك.......

او ما هو طبيعة عملهم
نحن ندخل في فحص الصمامات و للعلم يجب ان تكون مؤهل للفحص...
حسب الكود الامريكي API 658


----------



## محمد حمزه (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

هل أنت مهندس بترول؟
ولماذا هذا الرد القاسي؟!!!!
وهل تعلم أن مهندس الفلزات يمكنه أن يعمل في مجال التآكل في البترول ؟ وكذلك في التفتيش على اللحامات في المواسير أو غيرها؟


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (1 نوفمبر 2006)

المعذرة سيدي العزيز
لم اقصد اي شيء بهذا الرد
و عذرا مره اخرى
اعلم هذا الشيء ولكن الزملاء تخصص المعادن
يعملون بالتفتيش على اللحام كما تفضلت ولكنهم لا يفحصون الصمامات و هي غير موكلة اليهم
هذا هو الاسلوب في شركتنا و هذا ما لاحظته مع شركتي Shell & Tuv
كان هذا ردي على وضعي لصور الصمامات و تعليقك عليها
و اكرر اعتذاري مرة اخرى..........


----------



## حسن سلمان (12 نوفمبر 2006)

يرجى اعطائي صور من الداخل لابراج تكرير النفط الخام والمفاعلات


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*صووووووووووووووور*


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*صووووووووووووووور*


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*مبادلات*


----------



## salem001 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ العزيز/ majdi
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
رائع وممتاز وبارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد رشاد سعيد (22 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك على مساهماتك المثيرة وإسهاماتك في إعطاء الإخوة كتبا علمية وفوائد أخرى


----------



## صبري مصطفي (25 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من فضله


----------



## eltazy_khalid (28 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور أيضاً


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (29 ديسمبر 2006)

حياااااااااااااااكم الله


----------



## AMEER2006 (3 يناير 2007)

يعطيك العافية....
جزاك الله كل خير....
كل شيء فيه فائدة...


----------



## 12379 (7 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من فضله


----------



## أبو محمد الزير (17 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير و للمزيد


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يناير 2007)

مرحبااااااااااااااااااا بالجميع


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يناير 2007)

مرحبااااااااااااااااااا بالجميع


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يناير 2007)

مرحبااااااااااااااااااا بالجميع


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يناير 2007)




----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يناير 2007)

حريق في مصفاة بالكويت








....​


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (20 يناير 2007)




----------

